# Mbuna and Venustus?



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

I was wondering is it ok to keep a Venustus with a mbuna colony? the Tank is a 90...

Here is my stocking list

2 yellow labs
4 white mbuna
4 lemon 
1 electric blue
2 haps of some kind ((( not sure on name..)))
2 juvi venustus

Mind you, i will only be keeping 1 venustus in the plan of things.


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah I have one that is in my mumba, hap, and peacock show tank with no problems. Mine seems to be one of the least agressive fish in my tank.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

one would probably be okay. If you keep two, as seen in your stocking list, the odds are that the dominant one will chase the other around all day long


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

We have two mature Venustus inna 6' tank with 30+ mixed Hap and mbuna. They spawn 3 - 4 times a year and the girl bothers no one cept for the male.

The male gets a bit territorial at times but we have other larger Haps in there that keeps him occupied.

We have had a few dissappearances that no one is owning up to and we have our suspicions :roll: but the population is always rising in that tank so it is not a bother to us.


----------



## rls07c (Feb 11, 2011)

In the passed I have had a male and female venustus in my 125 G mbuna tank with no problems... My venustus was very melo and did not mess with the other fish.


----------

